# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  एक प्लेट सै़लाब / मन्नू भंडारी

## INDIAN_ROSE22

मई की साँझ!
साढ़े छह बजे हैं। कुछ देर पहले जो धूप चारों ओर फैली पड़ी थी, अब
फीकी पड़कर इमारतों की छतों पर सिमटकर आयी है, मानो निरन्तर समाप्त
होते अपने अस्तित्व को बचाये रखने के लिए उसने कसकर कगारों को पकड़
लिया हो।
आग बरसाती हुई हवा धूप और पसीने की बदबू से बहुत बोझिल हो आयी
है। पाँच बजे तक जितने भी लोग आॅफ़िस की बड़ी-बड़ी इमारतों में बन्द थे,
इस समय बरसाती नदी की तरह सड़कों पर फैल गये हैं। रीगल के सामनेवाले
फुटपाथ पर चलनेवालों और हॉकर्स का मिला-जुला शोर चारों और गूँज रहा हैं
गजरे बेचनेवालों के पास से गुज़रने पर सुगन्ध भरी तरावट का अहसास होता
है, इसीलिए न ख़रीदने पर भी लोगों को उनके पास खड़ा होना या उनके पास
से गुज़रना अच्छा लगता है।
टी-हाउस भरा हुआ है। उसका अपना ही शोर काफ़ी है, फिर बाहर का
सारा शोर-शराबा बिना किसी रुकावट के खुले दरवाज़ों से भीतर आ रहा है।
छतों पर फुल स्पीड में घूमते पंखे भी जैसे आग बरसा रहे हैं। एक क्षण को आँख
मूँद लो तो आपको पता ही नहीं लगेगा कि आप टी-हाउस में हैं या फुटपाथ पर।
वही गरमी, वही शोर।
गे-लॉर्ड भी भरा हुआ है। पुरुष अपने एयर-कण्डिशण्ड चेम्बरांे से थककर
और औरतें अपने-अपने घरों से ऊबकर मन बहलाने के लिए यहाँ आ बैठे हैं।
यहाँ न गरमी है, न भन्नाता हुआ शोर। चारों ओर हल्का, शीतल, दूधिया
आलोक फैल रहा है और विभिन्न सेण्टों की मादक कॉकटेल हवा में तैर रही
है। टेबिलों पर से उठते हुए फुसफुसाते-से स्वर संगीत में ही डूब जाते हैं।
गहरा मेक-अप किये डायस पर जो लड़की गा रही है, उसने अपनी स्कर्ट
की बेल्ट खूब कसकर बाँध रखी है, जिससे उसकी पतली कमर और भी पतली
दिखाई दे रही है और उसकी तुलना में छातियों का उभार कुछ और मुखर हो
उठा है। एक हाथ से उसने माइक का डण्डा पकड़ रखा है और जूते की टोसे
वह ताल दे रही है। उसके होठों से लिपस्टिक भी लिपटी है और मुसकान भी।
गाने के साथ-साथ उसका सारा शरीर एक विशेष अदा के साथ झूम रहा है।
पास में दोनों हाथों से झुनझुने-से बजाता जो व्यक्ति सारे शरीर को लचका-लचकाकर
ताल दे रहा है, वह नीग्रो है। बीच-बीच में जब वह उसकी ओर देखती है तो
आँखें मिलते ही दोनों ऐसे हँस पड़ते हैं मानो दोनों के बीच कहीं ‘कुछ’ है। पर
कुछ दिन पहले जब एक एंग्लो-इण्डियन उसके साथ बजाता था, तब भी यह ऐसे
ही हँसती थी, तब भी इसकी आँखें ऐसे की चमकती थीं। इसकी हँसी और इसकी
आँखों की चमक का इसके मन के साथ कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है। वे अलग ही
चलती हैं।
डायस की बग़लवाली टेबिल पर एक युवक और युवती बैठे हैं। दोनों के
सामने पाइन-एप्पल जूस के ग्लास रखे हैं। युवती का ग्लास आधे से अधिक
खाली हो गया है, पर युवक ने शायद एक-दो सिप ही लिये हैं। वह केवल स्ट्रॉ
हिला रहा है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

युवती दुबली और गौरी है। उसके बाल कटे हुए हैं। सामने आ जाने पर
सिर को झटक देकर वह उन्हें पीछे कर देती है। उसकी कलफ़ लगी साड़ी का
पल्ला इतना छोटा है कि कन्धे से मुश्किल से छह इंच नीचे तक आ पाया है।
चोलीनुमा ब्लाउज़ से ढकी उसकी पूरी की पूरी पीठ दिखाई दे रही है।
”तुम कल बाहर गयी थीं?“ युवक बहुत ही मुलायम स्वर में पूछता है।
”क्यों?“ बाँयें हाथ की लम्बी-लम्बी पतली उँगलियों से ताल देते-देते ही वह
पूछती है।
”मैंने फ़ोन किया था।“
”अच्छा? पर किसलिए? आज मिलने की बात तो तय हो ही गयी थी।“
”यों ही तुमसे बात करने का मन हो आया था।“ युवक को शायद उम्मीद
थी कि उसकी बात की युवती के चेहरे पर कोई सुखद प्रतिक्रिया होगी। पर वह
हल्के से हँस दी। युवक उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा में उसके चेहरे की ओर देखता रहा,
पर युवती का ध्यान शायद इधर-उधर के लोगों में उलझ गया था। इस पर युवक
खिन्न हो गया। वह युवती के मुँह से सुनना चाह रहा था कि वह कल विपिन
के साथ स्कूटर पर घूम रही थी। इस बात के जवाब में वह क्या-क्या करेगा-यह
सब भी उसने सोच लिया था और कल शाम से लेकर अभी युवती के आने से
पहले तक उसको कई बार दोहरा भी लिया था। पर युवती की चुप्पी से सब
गड़बड़ा गया। वह अब शायद समझ ही नहीं पा रहा था कि बात कैसे शुरू करे।
”ओ गोरा!“ बाल्कनी की ओर देखते हुए युवती के मुँह से निकला - ”यह
सारी की सारी बाल्कनी किसने रिजर्व करवा ली?“
बाल्कनी की रेलिंग पर एक छोटी-सी प्लास्टिक की सफ़ेद तख्ती लगी थी,
जिस पर लाल अक्षरों में लिखा था - ‘रिज़व्र्ड’।
युवक ने सिर झुकाकर एक सिप लिया - ”मैं तुमसे कुछ बात करना चाहता
हूँ।“ उसकी आवाज़ कुछ भारी हो आयी थी, जैसे गला बैठ गया हो।
युवती ने सिप लेकर अपनी आँखें युवक के चेहरे पर टिका दीं। वह
हल्के-हल्के मुसकरा रही थी और युवक को उसकी मुसकराहट से थोड़ा कष्ट
हो रहा था।
”देखो, मैं इस सारी बात में बहुत गम्भीर हूँ।“ झिझकते-से स्वर में वह
बोला।
”गम्भीर?“ युवती खिलखिला पड़ी तो उसके बाल आगे को झूल आये। सिर
झटककर उसने उन्हें पीछे किया।
”मैं तो किसी भी चीज़ को गम्भीरता से लेने में विश्वास ही नहीं करती। ये
दिन तो हँसने-खेलने के हैं, हर चीज़ को हल्के-फुल्के ढंग से लेने के। गम्भीरता
तो बुढ़ापे की निशानी है। बूढ़े लोग मच्छरों और मौसम को भी बहुत गम्भीरता
से लेते हैं....और मैं अभी बूढ़ा होना नहीं चाहती।“ ओर उसने अपने दोनों
कन्धे जोर से उचका दिये। वह फिर गाना सुनने में लग गयी। युवक का मन
हुआ कि वह उसकी मुलाक़ातों और पुराने पत्रों का हवाला देकर उससे अनेक
बातें पूछे, पर बात उसके गले में ही अटककर रह गयी और वह खाली-खाली
नज़रों से इधर-उधर देखने लगा। उसकी नज़र ‘रिज़व्र्ड’ की उस तख्ती पर जा
लगी। एकाएक उसे लगने लगा जैसे वह तख्ती वहाँ से उठकर उन दोनों के बीच
आ गयी है और प्लास्टिक के लाल अक्षर नियॉन लाइट के अक्षरों की तरह
द्पि-द्पि करने लगे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तभी गाना बन्द हो गया और सारे हॉल मंे तालियों की गड़गड़ाहट गूँज उठी।
गाना बन्द होने के साथ ही लोगों की आवाजें़ धीमी हो गयीं, पर हॉल के
बीचों-बीच एक छोटी टेबिल के सामने बैठे एक स्थूलकाय खद्दरधारी व्यक्ति का
धाराप्रवाह भाषण स्वर के उसी स्तर पर जारी रहा। सामने पतलून और बुश-शर्ट
पहने एक दुबला-पतला का व्यक्ति उनकी बातों को बड़े ध्यान से सुन रहा है।
उनके बोलने से थोड़ा-थोड़ा थूक उछल रहा है जिसे सामनेवाला व्यक्ति ऐसे
पोंछता है कि उन्हें मालूम न हो। पर उनके पास शायद इन छोटी-मोटी बातों पर
ध्यान देने लायक़ समय ही नहीं है। वे मूड में आये हुए हैं - ”गाँधीजी की पुकार
पर कौन व्यक्ति अपने को रोक सकता था भला? क्या दिन थे वे भी! मैंने
बिज़नेस की तो की ऐसी की तैसी और देश-सेवा के काम में जुट गया। फिर
तो सारी ज़िन्दगी पॉलिटिकल-सफ़रर की तरह ही गुजार दी!“
सामनेवाला व्यक्ति चेहरे पर श्रद्धा के भाव लाने का भरसक प्रयत्न करने
लगा। ”देश आज़ाद हुआ तो लगा कि असली काम तो अब करना है। सब लोग
पीछे पड़े कि मैं खड़ा होऊँ, मिनिस्ट्री पक्की है, पर नहीं साहब, यह काम अब
अपने बस का नहीं रहा। जेल के जीवन ने काया को जर्जर कर दिया, फिर यह
भी लगा कि नव-निर्माण में नया खून ही आना चाहिए, सो बहुत पीछे पड़े तो
बेटों को झोंका इस चक्कर में। उन्हें समझाया, ज़िन्दगी-भर के हमारे त्याग और
परिश्रम का फल है यह आज़ादी, तुम लोग अब इसकी ल़ाज रखो, बिज़नेस हम
सम्भालते हैं।“
युवक शब्दों को ढेलता-सा बोला- ”आपकी देश-भक्ति को कौन नहीं
जानता?“
वे संतोष की एक डकार लेते हैं और जेब से रूमाल निकालकर अपना मुँह
और मूँछों को साफ करते हैं। रूमाल वापस जेब में रखते हैं और पहलू बदलकर
दूसरी जेब से चाँदी की डिबिया निकालकर पहले खुद पान खाते हैं, फिर
सामनेवाले व्यक्ति की ओर बढ़ा देते हैं।
”जी नहीं, मैं पान नहीं खाता।“ कृतज्ञता के साथ ही उसके चेहरे पर बेचैनी
का भाव उभर जाता है।
”एक यही लत है जो छूटती नहीं।“ पान की डिबिया को वापस जेब में रखते
हुए वे कहते हैं ”इंग्लैण्ड गया तो हर सप्ताह हवाई जहाज़ से पानों की गड्डी
आती थी।“
जब मन की बेचैनी केवल चेहरे से नहीं संभलती तो वह धीरे-धीरे हाथ
रगड़ने लगता है।
पान को मुँह में एक ओर ठेलकर वे थोड़ा-सा हकलाते हुए कहते हैं, ”अब
आज की ही मिसाल लो। हमारे वर्ग का एक भी आदमी गिना दो जो अपने यहाँ
के कर्मचारी की शिकायत इस प्रकार सुनता हो? पर जैसे ही तुम्हारा केस मेरे
सामने आया, मंैने तुम्हें बुलाया, यहाँ बुलाया।“
”जी हाँ।“ उसके चेहरे पर कृतज्ञता का भाव और अधिक मुखर हो जाता
है। वह अपनी बात शुरू करने के लिए शब्द ढँूढ़ने लगता है। उसने बहुत विस्तार
से बात करने की योजना बनायी थी, पर अब सारी बात को संक्षेप में कह देना
चाहता है।
”सुना है, तुम कुछ लिखते-लिखाते भी हो?“
एकाएक हाल में फिर संगीत गूँज उठता है। वे अपनी आवाज-को थोड़ा और
ऊँचा करते हैं। युवक का उत्सुक चेहरा थोड़ा और आगे को झुक आता है।
”तुम चाहो तो हमारी इस मुलाक़ात पर एक लेख लिख सकते हो। मेरा
मतलब...लोगों को ऐसी बातों से नसीहत और प्रेरणा लेनी चाहिए...यानी...“
पान शायद उन्हें वाक्य पूरा नहीं करने देता।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तभी बीच की टेबिल पर ‘आई...उई’... का शोर होता है और सबका
ध्यान अनायास ही उधर चला जाता है। बहुत देर से ही वह टेबिल लोगों का
ध्यान अनायास ही खींच रही थी। किसी के हाथ से कॉफ़ी-का प्याला गिर पड़ा
है। बैरा झाड़न लेकर दौड़ पड़ा और असिस्टेण्ट मैनेजर भी आ गया। दो
लड़कियाँ खड़ी होकर अपने कुर्तों को रूमाल से पोंछ रही हैं। बाक़ी लड़कियाँ
हँस रही हैं। सभी लड़कियों ने चूड़ीदार पाजामे और ढीले-ढीले कुर्ते पहन
रखे हैं। केवल एक लड़की साड़ी में है और उसने ऊँचा-सा जूड़ा बना रखा
है। बातचीत और हाव-भाव से सब ‘मिरेण्डियन्स’ लग रही हैं। मेज़ साफ़
होते ही खड़ी लड़कियाँ बैठ जाती हैं और उनकी बातों का टूटा क्रम (?) चल
पड़ता है।
”पापा को इस बार हार्ट-अटैक हुआ है सो छुट्टियों में कहीं बाहर तो जा
नहीं सकेंगे। हमने तो सारी छुट्टियाँ यहीं बोर होना है। मैं और ममी सप्ताह में
एक पिक्चर तो देखते ही हैं, इट्स ए मस्ट फ़ॉर अस। छुट्टियों में तो हमने दो
देखनी हैं।“
”हमारी किटी ने बड़े स्वीट पप्स दिये हैं। डैडी इस बार उसे ‘मीट’ करवाने
मुम्बई ले गये थे। किसी पिं्रस का अल्सेशियन था। ममी बहुत बिगड़ी थीं। उन्हें
तो दुनिया में सब कुछ वेस्ट करना ही लगता है। पर डैडी ने मेरी बात रख ली
एंड इट पेड अस आॅलसो। रीयली पप्स बहुत स्वीट हैं।“
”इस बार ममी ने, पता है, क्या कहा है? छुट्टियों में किचन का काम सीखो।
मुझे तो बाबा, किचन के नाम से ही एलर्जी है! मैं तो इस बार मोराविया पढ़ूंगी!
हिन्दीवाली मिस ने हिन्दी-नॉवेल्स की एक लिस्ट पकड़ायी है। पता नहीं, हिन्दी के
नावेल्स तो पढ़े ही नहीं जाते!“ वह ज़ोर से कन्धे उचका देती है।
तभी बाहर का दरवाजा खुलता है और चुस्त-दुरुस्त शरीर और रोबदार
चेहरा लिये एक व्यक्ति भीतर आता है। भीतर का दरवाज़ा खुलता है तब वह
बाहर का दरवाज़ा बन्द हो चुका होता है, इसलिए बाहर के शोर और गरम हवा
का लवलेश भी भीतर नहीं आ पाता।
सीढ़ियों के पासवाले कोने की छोटी-सी टेबिल पर दीवाल से पीठ सटाये एक
महिला बड़ी देर से बैठी है। ढलती उम्र के प्रभाव को भरसक मेकअप से दबा
रखा है। उसके सामने कॉफ़ी का प्याला रखा है और वह बेमतलब थोड़ी-थोड़ी
देर के लिए सब टेबिलों की ओर देख लेती है। आनेवाले व्यक्ति को देखकर
उसके ऊब भरे चेहरे पर हल्की-सी चमक आ जाती है और वह उस व्यक्ति
को अपनी ओर मुखतिब होने की प्रतीक्षा करती है। खाली जगह देखने के लिए
वह व्यक्ति चारों ओर नजर दौड़ा रहा है। महिला को देखते ही उसकी आँखों
में परिचय का भाव उभरता है और महिला के हाथ हिलाते ही वह उधर ही बढ़
जाता है।
”हल्लोऽ़! आज बहुत दिनों बाद दिखाई दीं मिसेज रावत!“ फिर कुरसी पर
बैठने से पहले पूछता है, ”आप यहाँ किसी के लिए वेट तो नहीं कर रही हैं?“
”नहीं जी, घर में बैठे-बैठे या पढ़ते-पढ़ते जब तबीयत ऊब जाती है तो
यहाँ आ बैठती हूँ। दो कप कॉफी के बहाने घण्टा-डेढ़ घण्टा मज़े से कट जाता
है। कोई जान-पहचान का फ़ुरसत में मिल जाये तो लम्बी ड्राइव पर ले जाती
हूँ। आपने तो किसी को टाइम नहीं दे रखा है न?“
”नो...नो... बाहर ऐसी भयंकर गरमी है कि बस। एकदम आग बरस रही
है। सोचा, यहाँ बैठकर एक कोल्ड कॉफ़ी ही पी ली जाये।“ बैठते हुए उसने कहा।
जवाब से कुछ आश्वस्त हो मिसेज़ रावत ने बैरे को कोल्ड कॉफ़ी का आॅर्डर
दिया - ”ओर बताइए, मिसेज आहूजा कब लौटनेवाली हैं? सालभर तो हो गया
न उन्हें?“

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

”गॉड नोज।“ वह कन्धे उचका देता है और फिर पाइप सुलगाने लगता है।
एक कश खींचकर टुकड़ों-टुकड़ों में धुआँ उड़ाकर पूछता है, ”छुट्टियों में इस बार
आपने कहाँ जाने का प्रोग्राम बनाया है?“
”जहाँ का भी मूड आ जाये चल देंगे। बस इतना तय है कि दिल्ली में नहीं
रहेंगे। गरमियों में तो यहाँ रहना असम्भव है। अभी यहाँ से निकलकर गाड़ी में
बैठेंगे तब तक शरीर झुलस जायेगा! सड़कें तो जैसे भट्टी हो रही है।“
गाने का स्वर डायस से उठकर फिर सारे हॉल में तैर गया... ‘आॅन सण्डे
आइ एम हैप्पी...’
”नॉन सेन्स! मेरा तो सण्डे ही सबसे बोर दिन होता है!“
तभी संगीत की स्वर-लहरियों के साये में फैले हुए भिनभिनाते-से शोर-को
चीरता हुए एक असंयत सा कोलाहल सारे हॉल में फैल जाता है। सबकी नज़रे
दरवाजे की ओर उठ जाती है। विचित्र दृश्य है। बाहर और भीतर के दरवाजे
एक साथ खुल गए हैं और नन्हें-मुन्ने बच्चों के दो-दो, चार-चार के झुण्ड
हल्ला-गुल्ला करते भीतर घुस रहे हैं। सड़क का एक टुकड़ा दिखाई दे रहा है,
जिस पर एक स्टेशन-बेगन खड़ी है, आस-पास कुछ दर्शक खड़े हैं और उसमें-से
बच्चे उछल-उछलकर भीतर दाखिल हो रहे हैं- ‘बॉबी, इधर आ जा!’ - ‘निद्धू,
मेरा डिब्बा लेते आना...!’ बच्चों के इस शोर के साथ-साथ बाहर का शोर भी
भीतर आ रहा हैं बच्चे टेबिलों से टकराते, एक-दूसरे को धकेलते हुए सीढ़ियों
पर जाते हैं। लकड़ी की सीढ़ियाँ कार्पेट बिछा होने के बावजूद धम्-धम् करके बज
उठी है।
हॉल की संयत शिष्टता एक झटके के साथ बिखर जाती है। लड़की गाना
बन्द करके मुग्ध भाव से बच्चों को देखने लगती हैं। सबकी बातों पर
विराम-चिन्ह लग जाता है और चेहरों पर एक विस्मयपूर्ण कौतुक फैल जाता है।
कुछ बच्चे बाल्कनी की रेलिंग पर झूलते हुए-से हॉल में गुब्बारे उछाल रहे
हैं कुछ गुब्बारे कार्पेट पर आ गिरे हैं, कुछ कन्धों पर सिरों से टकराते हुए टेबिलों
पर लुढ़क रहे हैं तो कुछ बच्चों की किलकारियों के साथ-साथ हवा में तैर रहे
है।.... नीले, पीले, हरे, गुलाबी...
कुछ बच्चे ऊपर उछल-उछलकर कोई नर्सरी राइम गाने लगते हैं तो लकड़ी
का फर्श धम्-धम् बज उठता है।
हॉल मंे चलती फ़िल्म जैसे अचानक टूट गयी है।

----------

